

Navicat Essentials is launched - navicatgui

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE                                                                        24 November 2011<p>PremiumSoft today announces the availability of the Navicat Essentials family, including:<p>•	Navicat Premium Essentials
•	Navicat Essentials for MySQL
•	Navicat Essentials for SQL Server
•	Navicat Essentials for PostgreSQL
•	Navicat Essentials for Oracle
•	Navicat Essentials for SQLite<p>Navicat Essentials is a compact version of Navicat which provides basic and necessary features to perform simple administration on a database. It supports the latest features including Trigger, Function, View, and it also comes with an Import/Export tool which allow user to import and export data from plain text file formats including TXT, CSV and XML.<p>Currently, Navicat Essentials is available for MySQL, SQL Server, PostgreSQL, Oracle and SQLite databases. There is also Navicat Premium Essentials which allows users to connect to all the five databases within one single application.
Navicat Essentials is under commercial licensing and is available for purchase at the Navicat Essentials Online Store ranging from US$5.00 to US$10.00.<p>30 day free trial of Navicat Essentials are available for download at: http://www.navicat.com/en/download/download.html<p>For more details on the features available in Navicat Essentials, please visit the Feature Matrix at: http://www.navicat.com/en/products/navicat_essentials/essentials_feature.html.<p>About PremiumSoft
PremiumSoft was founded in 1999 and is a team of talented software engineers who develop various applications for Windows and Mac OS X. We're known for producing best of the breeds software and excellent customer support.
======
thehodge
So I'm guessing this gets rid of the free version of Navicat... that's fair
enough

